# First SV!



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 21, 2022)

Got a sous vide a couple months back and finally got to try it out over the weekend with a tomahawk and a smaller steak. I am sold! Absolutely delicious and easy. Seared them off at the end with a torch. One of the best steaks I've ever had. The smaller steak turned out perfect as well.

Is everything this wonderful with SV? Would like to try more practical everyday things like chicken, pork, etc. so I can use it more often. I'm assuming it is all just as delicious but not sure on how to go about it. Will be browsing some old threads here to get some ideas. I'm hooked! Cheers


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 21, 2022)

Yup . When done right it's magic . Try an eye round . 
Steak looks great BTW .


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 21, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Yup . When done right it's magic . Try an eye round .
> Steak looks great BTW .


I will definitely give that a try. Thanks chopsaw


----------



## clifish (Jun 21, 2022)

I have not done beef yet in the SV but do pork and chicken all the time,  works great.  look 

 Bearcarver
 write ups on eye round SV


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm at work now so I don't have access to my Favorite's ..  There is a site that's all about SV'n...   It was posted here on SMF..  so somebody else might chime in  and post it before I get home tonight ...


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 21, 2022)

That steak is pure money. Very well done. You might want to let the good folks know what temp you had the SV set at in case somebody wants to replicate the cook...which I'm betting people will   

I'm pretty sure there is an SV sub forum here that you might find all sorts of good info in. Not positive but I think I remember a while back somebody mentioning that one had been created.

As noted by a lot of folks in your introductory thread, you're gonna fit right in around here cooking like that   Great to see you posting stuff already.

Robert


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 21, 2022)

clifish said:


> I have not done beef yet in the SV but do pork and chicken all the time,  works great.  look
> 
> Bearcarver
> write ups on eye round SV


I'll make sure to check that out, thanks Clifish


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 21, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> I'll make sure to check that out, thanks Clifish


Cliff has you headed the right direction. find any post from 

 Bearcarver
 and in his sig line is a link to his entire index. Be prepared to see some amazing looking stuff!! Bear has been here a long time and created a legacy with his cooks.

Robert


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 21, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> That steak is pure money. Very well done. You might want to let the good folks know what temp you had the SV set at in case somebody wants to replicate the cook...which I'm betting people will
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is an SV sub forum here that you might find all sorts of good info in. Not positive but I think I remember a while back somebody mentioning that one had been created.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Robert. You've been super helpful/friendly on here from the get go for me. Appreciate the feedback. 

Sorry, meant to include that info in the earlier post. I did the tomahawk at 135 for 3 hours. The smaller steak for 2. For seasoning I just used a thick coating of pepper/granulated garlic and added some fresh rosemary. I did dry brine the tomahawk the night before as well which I believe really helps get some saltiness through on the thicker cuts. I added some garlic/rosemary infused butter during and after the sear. It was a hit. Thanks again!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 21, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> Thanks again Robert. You've been super helpful/friendly on here from the get go for me. Appreciate the feedback.


I truly appreciate the accolades but truth be told, there are a LOT of really nice people here. With you though, since you're so close, it's easy to roll out the red carpet and extend invites. Now you just gotta decide  if you want to accept them    Sausage making is super easy once you've done it a time or two. I also have 5 freezers full of meat, a bunch of cookers on the patio, a pool, and an abundance of margaritas and beer on hand. In addition, I have an amazing wife. We could have a really good time if you ever want to drop by   Don't know what your family situation is but we are definitely family friendly around here.

Robert


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 21, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I truly appreciate the accolades but truth be told, there are a LOT of really nice people here. With you though, since you're so close, it's easy to roll out the red carpet and extend invites. Now you just gotta decide  if you want to accept them    Sausage making is super easy once you've done it a time or two. I also have 5 freezers full of meat, a bunch of cookers on the patio, a pool, and an abundance of margaritas and beer on hand. In addition, I have an amazing wife. We could have a really good time if you ever want to drop by   Don't know what your family situation is but we are definitely family friendly around here.
> 
> Robert


Well that sounds pretty wonderful, I will definitely take you up on that some time. I've got two young boys and a wife and we stay pretty busy hauling them around but we might just have to pop over to Lago for a beer/margarita and some meat at some point for sure


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 21, 2022)

Don't have one, but OK, I'm convinced. Like I need another tool...


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 21, 2022)

Wow! 5 star quality there! Awesome work, I’d make reservations!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 22, 2022)

Try shrimp and carrots. They’re amazing too. Lots of veggies are.


----------



## LoydB (Jun 22, 2022)

SV has completely ruined me for getting steak as a restaurant. I'd rather go to Central Market and drop $$$ on a great cut of meat. It will still come out cheaper than a steakhouse, and be as good or better.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 22, 2022)

LoydB said:


> SV has completely ruined me for getting steak as a restaurant. I'd rather go to Central Market and drop $$$ on a great cut of meat. It will still come out cheaper than a steakhouse, and be as good or better.


I agree and I've only done it once. This was a $50 prime tomahawk from my local grocery store and it fed 4 people. I can't even imagine what that would have cost at a fancy restaurant.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 22, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Try shrimp and carrots. They’re amazing too. Lots of veggies are.


That sounds amazing. I will definitely be giving that a try. Thanks!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 22, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! 5 star quality there! Awesome work, I’d make reservations!


Thanks! I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## clifish (Jun 22, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> I agree and I've only done it once. This was a $50 prime tomahawk from my local grocery store and it fed 4 people. I can't even imagine what that would have cost at a fancy restaurant.


Just the steak 2 weeks ago at a good steakhouse cost me $68 and it only fed me.  By the time we were done it was $200 PP with sides and drinks.  I agree we can all make better steaks at home with the right cut.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 3, 2022)

Forgot about getting this to you... but here some reading for ya.. 



			A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 4, 2022)

Excellent, thanks for sharing Keith ! Much appreciated


----------

